# cold/wind protection for forehead and ears



## feh

I don't ride in frigid weather, but I will weather the elements down to about 35 degrees. At those temps, my forehead and ears get chilled quickly.

Could somebody recommend a product to keep my head warm? Needs to be thin enough to not interfere w/ fit of helmet.

Thanks!


----------



## Oxtox

in warm weather, I use an UnderArmour sweat band.

this wkend was 37F, so I wore a cotton cycling cap to keep the wind off my mostly baldish head.

as a last minute thought, I put the sweatband over my upper forehead and ears and topped everything off with my Giro helmet.

worked great. ears stayed much warmer.


----------



## pittcanna

I recommend going to REI, Taking your helmet in and going in and looking at the snow masks.

http://www.rei.com/search?query=mas...yNTJGSm0lMjUyQkNMZyUyNTNEJTI1M0Qmc3JzaXplPTMw


----------



## NJBiker72

This!

Amazon.com : Chaos - CTR Mistral Multi-Tasker Pro Balaclava : Balaclavas Headwear : Sports & Outdoors

I have used other balaclavas but this is the lightest weight, most breathable and warmest I have tried. You can cover every inch of your face if you so choose, but I would recommend leaving some room over the eyes open.


----------



## bikerjulio

In Toronto it gets a lot colder than that, and I've been fine with this all winter. Covers the ears and forehead.

BAFFIN 2 HAT :: Louis Garneau


----------



## milkbaby

I use either a Castelli Risvolto cap or a Pearl Izumi Barrier skull cap combined with any other cycling cap. The reason I pair the PI piece with a cycling cap is that the double layer is warm for the top of the head and the PI skull cap has ear coverage my usual cycling caps don't. The Castelli Risvolto is a bit thicker winter cap with ear coverage, so depending on how tight your helmet already is, it may not fit.

Some people can get away with a doo rag tied over their head and ears, but I need a little warmer product and/or windblocking material especially for my ears.


----------



## xxl

feh said:


> I don't ride in frigid weather, but I will weather the elements down to about 35 degrees. At those temps, my forehead and ears get chilled quickly.
> 
> Could somebody recommend a product to keep my head warm? Needs to be thin enough to not interfere w/ fit of helmet.
> 
> Thanks!


Many like balaclavas. I like to use skullcaps myself. Craft makes one that's very thin, with Windstopper at the front, that I like a lot. I also use a wool one, which is a little bit thicker, but breathes well.

However, even the thin ones will change the fit of the helmet. I think that's going to happen, period, since one's helmet is supposed to fit tightly even without a cap. 

Luckily, my helmet is one of those that can be adjusted quickly (it has a little wheel on the back that draws up the fit around the head as it's turned).


----------



## tlg

My head's shaved so I don't have extra insulation. For 35° I'll wear a balaclava. Maybe a thin skull cap hat over that. Neither are windproof but layered together do a good enough job. At 35° a windproof hat tends to make me sweat too much.


----------



## Love Commander

I have one of these and love it: Pace Reversible Winter Hat. It keeps my head and ears warm anywhere from 50F to sub-freezing.


----------



## izza

Down to near freezing for rides up to two hours, I find a cap and - the next bit sounds weird - iPhone ear plugs. They stop the cold air getting down into the ear canal plus numerous winter rides are solo rides. 

If a longer ride in freezing conditions then the last resort is a buff pulled down to cover the whole ear.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Gore makes one that's pretty thin and is made of windblocker and has a light fleece lining. It works very well warmth and wind block wise but I don't like that wind blocker also functions as hearing blocker. It's not like ear plugs or anything but definitely mutes hearing a little and sounds kind of like putting your ear to a conch shell.


----------



## JCavilia

I like balaclavas. I have them in about 5 different weights, from thin silk for 40-45 degrees, to heavy fleece for 10 or so. REI, Sierra Trading Post and Campmor are good sources, IME.

And don't forget something to cover the helmet vents.


----------



## redcon1

JCavilia said:


> And don't forget something to cover the helmet vents.


This. I use a thin Underarmor helmet liner but tape up all my front vents with packaging tape (on the inside of the helmet)
If I get too hot I can untape a few.


----------



## robt57

A DOWRAP Sweat Vac works for me. And not bulky at all either. I use with a HALO sweat band under it, when 40^ ish. I don't really ride much below 40 if I don't have to. I ride hard when on the bike and find my head gets too hot with more than that. [once warmed up] And I crew cut my hair, so no insulation there. 

The DOWRAP Sweat Vac is a lot warmer than I though it would be. Anything over 55^ for me even with out the HALO under gets too warm. They make other cap that are a lot warmer too, the Sweat Vac is to the light side in the offering I think. 

If your helmet is to the tight side, you might be in for the need of a larger helmet for cold use if the cap is too bulky. Just keep that in mind..


----------



## cnardone

I first bought the gore windstopper. It goes on great. Keeps my ears warn down to 35. the lowest I've ridden so far. But after a little while is creeps up the head and exposes the ears. I then bought a Cannondale balaclavas. I am good to go with this into the same 35 degree range. I might sweat a bit in the 40s but that is ok. 

cmn


----------



## DrSmile

I use a cap:

PBK Performance Cycling Skull Cap Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com

and a helmet cover:










Good to well below freezing.


----------



## Sundog

bikerjulio said:


> In Toronto it gets a lot colder than that, and I've been fine with this all winter. Covers the ears and forehead.
> 
> BAFFIN 2 HAT :: Louis Garneau


I wear one of these - under a Lazer helmet - with the optional Aeroshell. The Aeroshell is the best twenty bux spent on cycling gear possible (once you own a Lazer helmet - which are also pretty nice) - aero and waterproof. 

Been out in down around 40F - and managed to work up a small sweat.


----------



## bmwjoe

I have great luck with a skull cap like:
Performance Skull Cap
It goes over the ears and provides nice insulation. I have ridden down to the single digits with it.

If it is only in the 30's I can go with a head band like:
Performance Earband

I have to loosen my helmet a click or two, but it works well.

Ride Safe,

joe


----------



## SauronHimself

Go out in style:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMY1OB0?psc=1


----------



## Peter P.

If your chin and neck doesn't get cold, then it sounds like all you need is a skull cap.

I have a Bontrager Skull Cap similar to this one:

View attachment 302883


Many balaclavas will fit under your helmet. It's best to bring your helmet with you when you shop, or borrow one in the store. Bike shops usually carry ones that are made for cyclists and helmets so shopping at a bike shop first would be your best bet.


----------



## ddave12000

I use an outdoor research windstopper balaclava. It works great even down to really cold temps. Under 30 I usually add a thin wool beanie for an extra layer. I like the balaclava because in addition to my head and ears, it keeps the chin and neck areas covered.


----------



## Roland44

bikerjulio said:


> In Toronto it gets a lot colder than that, and I've been fine with this all winter. Covers the ears and forehead.
> 
> BAFFIN 2 HAT :: Louis Garneau


That's the one I wear as well. Keeps me warm and I never had a problem with any of my helmets,


----------



## DaveG

NJBiker72 said:


> This!
> 
> Amazon.com : Chaos - CTR Mistral Multi-Tasker Pro Balaclava : Balaclavas Headwear : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I have used other balaclavas but this is the lightest weight, most breathable and warmest I have tried. You can cover every inch of your face if you so choose, but I would recommend leaving some room over the eyes open.


NJBiker, what is the part where you breathe through made of? I have a balaclava with a neoprene face-piece and its works poorly - my glasses fog up every time I exhale. What this like?


----------



## cnardone

I was out this morning. 15F. As mentioned above the I have the Cannondale Bal 
http://www.amazon.com/Cannondale-Me...20660952&sr=1-1&keywords=cannondale+balaclava

My head and neck were plenty warm. My the exposed skin around the eyes is another thing entirely. But for the 35F you are talking, this works real well. Just a couple of clicks on the helmet to fit. 

cmn


----------



## pmf

JCavilia said:


> I like balaclavas. I have them in about 5 different weights, from thin silk for 40-45 degrees, to heavy fleece for 10 or so. REI, Sierra Trading Post and Campmor are good sources, IME.
> 
> And don't forget something to cover the helmet vents.


I do exactly the same thing. I must have 8-10 balaclavas of varying weights ranging from thin silk to Gore-Tex. They're kind of like gloves, you need a bunch of different gloves for varying temperatures. What works well at 45 sucks at 35. I've never seen a need to cover my helmet though.


----------



## bmwjoe

Tonight it was 15°F with a 20 mph headwind. My full beard and skull cap were not enough. Is the Gore the warmest Balaclava?

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## acg

Lazer Genesis helmet with...

Aeroshell:
Wintercap | Lazersport.com

Helmet wintercap:
Wintercap | Lazersport.com


----------



## Sully00

I wear this 








It's thin and warm.


----------



## mmoose

45NRTH, I have the greazy, but could have used the dozer once or twice. Merino wool for wide range of temps. Comfy (I wear it in the office when it's cold). I'm commuting this week and the bill is very nice to cut down on wind in the eyes. (yea, -10* without the windchill. I add a beanie on top of this at that temp. But at just 35*, I would only wear this.)

Neighbor has the Giro version, says that the 45NRTH cap covers the ears better.
mm


----------



## mikejd

I recommend these ear warmers: Behind-the-head Ear Warmers Degrees by 180s : Target 

They work like a charm down to 20F. Even below that, they work fine but then I need more protection for the rest of my head, face and neck. That is where a balaclava comes into play. I use this one: Seirus Combo TNT Headliner Balaclava | Campmor. 

I've ridden with them below zero air temp (-29 wind chill) without issues. What I need is a good pair of gloves at a good price...


----------



## pmf

bmwjoe said:


> Tonight it was 15°F with a 20 mph headwind. My full beard and skull cap were not enough. Is the Gore the warmest Balaclava?
> 
> Ride Safe,
> 
> Joe


I think balaclavas are way better than hats or caps because they keep your whole head and neck covered. That said, the Gore-Tex one I have is overkill. Try a medium to heavy weight poly pro one first. 

I applaud you for riding in 15 degree weather. That's way too cold for my tastes.


----------



## NJRoadie

*Shellaclava*

It can be helpful to look to skiwear for clothing for cold weather cycling. I like the shellaclava for cold weather riding. The fleece part works great for the neck and the thin top is warm and fits well under a helmet. 

Turtle Fur - Shellaclava, Heavyweight Micro Fur Fleece Balaclava : Shellaclavas


----------



## Shuffleman

feh said:


> I don't ride in frigid weather, but I will weather the elements down to about 35 degrees. At those temps, my forehead and ears get chilled quickly.
> 
> Could somebody recommend a product to keep my head warm? Needs to be thin enough to not interfere w/ fit of helmet.
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> I wear those headbands that you see women wearing. It leaves the top of your head exposed but it covers your ears and forhead nicely. I always wear them while running becasue they are easy to take off and put in a pocket. While biking, I can push them down if I get too hot without stopping or taking off my helmet. I find that I get too hot with a hat so this is a nice alternative. You can find them at any running store or web site.


----------



## xxl

pmf said:


> I think balaclavas are way better than hats or caps because they keep your whole head and neck covered. That said, the Gore-Tex one I have is overkill. Try a medium to heavy weight poly pro one first.
> 
> I applaud you for riding in 15 degree weather. That's way too cold for my tastes.


Some likes these, some likes those; I use a skull cap and neck gaiter instead of a balaclava because I'm often starting out in colder weather, but then things warm up a bit, and I can stow the gaiter. YMMV.


----------



## Oxtox

the OP was interested in riding ~35F...most of those full head covers look like they'd be way too warm.

and I say that as a temp wimp who hates being cold....


----------



## Hiro11

I'm a big fan of Smartwool merino. It's really warm, well cut, very thin and fits under a helmet nicely, well made and doesn't stink no matter how much you sweat in it.

25 degrees - 45 degrees:
SmartWool Training Beanie

Below 25 degrees (I rode in this on a 14 degree windy day last week and was very comfortable):
Smartwool Balaclava - Modern Bike


----------



## gabkr

I like the 180s Exolite ear warmers with skull cap,also have some Turtle Fur products( light skull cap and baclava).


mikejd said:


> I recommend these ear warmers: Behind-the-head Ear Warmers Degrees by 180s : Target
> 
> They work like a charm down to 20F. Even below that, they work fine but then I need more protection for the rest of my head, face and neck. That is where a balaclava comes into play. I use this one: Seirus Combo TNT Headliner Balaclava | Campmor.
> 
> I've ridden with them below zero air temp (-29 wind chill) without issues. What I need is a good pair of gloves at a good price...


----------



## igor99

Down to about 40F I can get by with a cycling cap and this ear band. (link below) If it's colder I use a Specialized winter cap that has windstopper then that ear thing over that. No problems fitting under the helmet.

EarHugger Headbands


----------



## pmf

Oxtox said:


> the OP was interested in riding ~35F...most of those full head covers look like they'd be way too warm.
> 
> and I say that as a temp wimp who hates being cold....


Well I must be a temp wimpy weenie, because 35 degrees is mid weight balaclava territory for me. Especially if its dark out. I'll do the thin silk ones into the low 50's.


----------

